# Can't get my website in IIS to work



## fallout_guy (Jul 30, 2010)

Could someone please point me in the direction of a detailed explanation of setting up a site in IIS?

I have googled but I only get very basic steps which I am following but can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

bump


----------

